# Academy vs. Mike's



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The other evening, I got my ducks in a row and made way to Academy from S. Blue Angel Parkway. I went straight back to the gun counter and told the young man that I needed a set of leupold high rings to fit a weaver base in 30mm. The kid looked at me as if had just spoken to him in Russian. He said, I don't think we have any. On the rack behind him was all the scope bases and mount rings a person could ever need. There was not one space that was empty on that rack. I said thanks and went to get some boots. I came back and asked a different clerk the same question. I got nearly the same answer. The guy just said, most guys just bring their scope in. BS.

Next day, I went to Mike's and found the rings, and asked a kind gentleman named Tom if I would be left wanting if I was mounting a scope with a 56mm objective. In other words, would it clear. Tom asked if I had my gun with me. I said sure, I'll get it. I bought the rifle and the scope in and Tom took me in back, removed my mounts and put locktite on the screws, resecured them, then attached the rings. Then, he placed my scope on the mounts and discovered that the sight was going to have to be removed. He removed the sight and handed that to me, and secured the scope, then bore sighted it. After we were done, I asked how much. I was ready to throw down 20-25 bucks. He said, that's on the house. We'd do that for anyone buying a set of mounts. I'll also note that he was very careful with my rifle. Academy, cya.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Nobody !!*

I have never,EVER,talked to anyone at Academy that knew hardly anything about guns,scopes,and/or their mounting systems. Don't allow them to advise you. Don't allow them to mount or boresight ANYTHING for you. 

Anything you want,read up,study up,then walk in and IF they have it,buy it. That's it. PERIOD !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

or you could go to jays and pay 3x more and get treated like you are sub-human for asking questions


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Well.......?*

......you don't necessiarly have to go to Jay's for that.  --- SAWMAN


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Funny you say this. I was in mobile shooting center a few days ago talking-to the owner mike and he recognized a guy coming in with a rifle. He told me he come in a few days before and was going to buy a rifle but never bought it. Today he walked in with an abolt and said help me I can't get it sighted in. First off he said well there are a few things wrong. Your scope is hitting the barrel and they had a one pics base and ring thing going on that covered the action pretty much. He said bass pro couldn't figure it out when he took it back mike said can I ask why you didn't buy it here and his response was it was 40 bucks cheaper at bass pro. Of course after new rings and new bases he was well over the price if he would have just bought it from them. I just hope his scope is not fouled up in any way. It's funny you want to spend 1000 dollar set up take it or buy it from someone hat does it year around. It's not worth the hassle at them big sporting good stores. i like going to academy just to hear the guys answer questions. It's hilarious.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

> I was in mobile shooting center a few days ago talking-to the owner mike


I've been a customer of theirs ever since they've been in business. I buy mostly small stuff that I need in a hurry though. Mike's wife and daughter, Cindy and Ashely, are actually much more knowledgeable than he is when it comes to guns and the business in general. They're all three honest, reliable folks.

On some guns they're pretty high, but I've never seen them higher than Bass Pro on guns or most accessories. Bass Pro has pretty outrageous prices on most guns.

I'll buy things like reloading components from Bass Pro when they have something I want in stock (powder and primers mostly) they're cheaper on Powder by several dollars a lb than MSC.

Generally I don't buy new guns unless it's from Bud's Gun shop as it's near impossible to beat their prices. I've a buddy with a FFL that does the transfers for me for $10. I've bought some used guns from MSC but they've all been on consignment and I've been able to negotiate with the seller through the shop.

Like any other shop.... go in there with a trade in and expect to be insulted.... I've not personally ever traded guns with a gun store but I watched a guy at MSC walk in with a mint Ruger M77 wanting to trade on a Bushmaster. They gave him $250 for it.... oddly enough they had the same rifle on the used rack in only "good" condition for $450.

Sounds like I'm bashing them but seriously I'm not. it's business, they've got rent and overhead to pay and no longer have the range to draw customers. Back when they had the range, their prices were much better and the store was full of customers most everyday.

Just a few years ago they were the highest volume Beretta and Browning premium shotgun dealer in the southeast.... Beretta even sent Cindy to Italy for a week all expenses paid...

The customer service is and always has been first rate. If you're a noobie it's probably your best bet to shop there.

At Academy or Bass pro you best know exactly what you need and where it is.... walk in, get it and get out. I've bought a few "closeout" guns from them, a set of rings once in awhile but that's about it. The guys working there are morons.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

By the time I am ready to buy a gun, I know as much or more about it than the store. The point is I want the best price, not be overcharged and really don't want to talk to them. 
Like book stores are now going out of business due to the internet and delivery by electronic means the gun shops with no value added are going to go to or stay open as a hobby for the owner.

A range, a gunsmith, bow tuner and range, all that means something and should be incorporated when possible.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

> By the time I am ready to buy a gun, I know as much or more about it than the store. The point is I want the best price, not be overcharged and really don't want to talk to them.


That hit the nail on the head... I'm exactly the same way.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Yea I was working for cindy when she went to italy. Ashley and Cindy are very knowledgeable but I like talking to mike just for fun. 

Back on the subject. Does academy and bass pro get a different gun than say a mom and pop gun store? Is one remington different from the same gun at another.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

No, the mfgs don't make differing grades of guns for
The big box stores


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

As a generally rule I avoid talking with people at gunshops and I try to get exactly what I need and leave. There's a lot of employees and customers in gunshops who don't know that they're talking about and I'd rather avoid stupid debates.

The big box chain stores have the worst knowledge of them all. I can blame it on high turnover and corporate bureaucracy that instills a different culture around the counter than your mom and pop store. Also when you look at most employees in the big chain stores you see that they are younger college aged people who didn't grow up on guns as much as their forefathers. I myself have been tempted to work at gunshops and several people have told me I would fit right in, but I dunno if I really should.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

kaferhaus said:


> No, the mfgs don't make differing grades of guns for
> The big box stores


For the most part this is true -- but actually, sometimes they do. I picked up a Sig P238 at Academy that was a special run for them. It was the Nitron finish, but had a tritium fiber optic front night sight and a Sig light rear night sight. It also came with the regular flush magazine and a +1 extended magazine, as well as Sig-branded paddle holster. The label on the pistol case from Sig indicated that it was a "P283 - Nitron - Academy". The sticker price was lower than what others were selling regular P238s for -- and they had their $50 off sale going at the time.

Likewise, at time Taurus has had some special handgun/accessories bundles at Academy. However, it is hit or miss -- and they "get what the warehouse send us" rather than have the ability ro order something specifically that you want.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Do your homework and know what your looking for and go from there, make your best deal and be HAPPY with it, used all the resources you can find & use all this information, ask questions then buy :whistling:


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I can tell you first hand the young man and the rest of the guys at academy don't have a clue. I went in there to buy a shotgun I knew I wanted as they had the best price. Opened the box to inspect it and make sure everything was there. It was missing the shims. Told him about my problem and he had no idea what I was talkingg about. He rummaged through the box I had already looked at and said here's your shim.... putting a length of pull adapter on the counter. I said nope try again. Lol. Ended up buying the gun anyway because it was drastically cheaper than everywhere else. They just haven't a clue.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck, I love Scott's! Good group of folk up there! Was in there 3 times this week!!! Mike Scott is a great guy to deal with and won't talk to you like you are under him.... As fer Academy, never ask detail ???'s about guns or scopes except for can I see that.....? or is there a sale on.....?


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Pensacolaw said:


> or you could go to jays and pay 3x more and get treated like you are sub-human for asking questions


+1. I only go there if absolutely necessary.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

One of the issues I faced @ Academy was that the mounts were behind a counter. Perhaps if I had been smart enough to ask to demo some binoculars, I could have found what I wanted and told the young man to hand me what I needed. The last time I was in there looking for mounts for that same rifle, except in 1" instead of 30mm, there was a fellow at customer service who was getting a refund on the EXACT set of mounts that I needed. I bought them and walked out whistling a happy tune. Maybe,
if the mounts and bases were in a case like the ammo at Bro-mart, I'd have stood a chance. I'm happy with the way things turned out though... I got to meet a nice fellow
at Mike's and I came back yesterday and bought a pound of IMR rifle powder.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Now, I am all for saving money, and there is no doubt that the majority of stuff you can get cheaper at the big box stores. What you have to factor in here, is how much is good information worth to you? Now don't get me wrong, if you know exactly what you need, go get it. But when 'shopping' for something, is it really worth saving a few bucks to have somebody blow smoke up your ass? Personally, I will buy local as much as possible so I can talk to someone who knows what they're talking about. Well worth the extra cost in my opinion.


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Now, I am all for saving money, and there is no doubt that the majority of stuff you can get cheaper at the big box stores. What you have to factor in here, is how much is good information worth to you? Now don't get me wrong, if you know exactly what you need, go get it. But when 'shopping' for something, is it really worth saving a few bucks to have somebody blow smoke up your ass? Personally, I will buy local as much as possible so I can talk to someone who knows what they're talking about. Well worth the extra cost in my opinion.


Sure, agree... Just got to get at least two, independent from one another, opinions. If they both come up with the same answer, score! Lest you really trust the one you're getting the advice from.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Im with you guys, Mikes staff is way more knowledgible when it comes to guns, they have there sh** together, but mikes service wasnt that great that i wouldnt consider acadamy when i purchase my next gun.


----------

